# pillar bedding



## FarmallH (Dec 11, 2011)

I see thousands of kits out there but they are all the same... can anyone give me a reason this one won't be good? I also plan to skim bed it with devcon.

http://www.brownells.com/gunsmith-tools-supplies/stock-work-finishing/pillar-bedding/pillar-bedding-sleeves/remington-700-pillar-bedding-blocks-prod9899.aspx


----------



## Agney5 (Sep 28, 2013)

Those will work great, I just make mine but those are basically the same thing I make.


----------

